# My Goldfish



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

well I got these guys to go with my axolotl, I think they are kinda cool


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Cute lil fat guy!


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

nice!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

feeders


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

damn.....that one is fat as hell!!


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

fat one=fat feeder


----------



## Jimmyhf6 (Sep 13, 2003)

lol i fed one of the big eyes to my ps and they killed him in an instan cuz the eyes are so big


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

nice goldfish Innes









now what are you going to feed them to


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

i like that fat one.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

lemmywinks said:


> now what are you going to feed them to


Piranha fry...









Cool pics, Innes: I used to keep a couple of those as well, years ago - are they in a coldwater tank?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> > now what are you going to feed them to
> ...


:nod: the axoltol's are cold water slamanders
and he said they are in the same tank

and sweet goldies


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> > now what are you going to feed them to
> ...


 yeah they are in coldwater


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Wish I could find some nice plump feeders like that.








There pretty cool looking.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Innes said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > lemmywinks said:
> ...










i just said that above you


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Paul said:


> i like that fat one.


 Is that what you say at the bar too?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

Kory said:


> Paul said:
> 
> 
> > i like that fat one.
> ...


 hahaha


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

i good way to get black moors is a feeder tank


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Kory said:


> Paul said:
> 
> 
> > i like that fat one.
> ...


 I say " I WANT the fat one"

or "I'll take the fat one"


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

of course you know you live in the tavern :laugh:


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Nice fishes Innes.I want to share something on this awsome coldwater fish,here often they are used as live bait(10 for a dollar ones) for p-bass fishing,after a bad day or when people run out of time they release then into the river and a guy that fish with a big net told me he has caught them at over pound and a half very often.They can addapt everywhere like here:


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

cool they also adapted to 82 degrees water and thrive in it


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Paul said:


> Kory said:
> 
> 
> > Paul said:
> ...


 Well that's better than saying "I want to f*ck the fat one."


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

or i want to hump the fat one


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

ok enough about that and back to my goldfish.....


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

okay...a good way to get costly goldfish is to look in the feeder tanks god that thing is huge


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

when I see a nice plump girl in the tavern I think to myself 2 things: 1, what it would be like to take her out and treat her real nice, and number 2, what her head would look like on a stick.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Rofl


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

Paul said:


> when I see a nice plump girl in the tavern I think to myself 2 things: 1, what it would be like to take her out and treat her real nice, and number 2, what her head would look like on a stick.


 like this:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

:rock: ok enough about fat people in the tavern, I already suggested going back on topic, now its closed


----------

